# Wie Usernamen beim Einloggen für Combobox übernehmen?HELP



## Papounce1 (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo leude,

ich hab mal wieder n Problem. Und zwar siehts so aus:
Wenn ich mich bei meiner SQL Datenbank anmelde muss ich ja meinen Usernamen, pswd und Datenbanknamen übergeben. Soweit is alles implementiert und es funkltioniert auch.
Aber ich will, dass der Username in meinem Programm in einer Combobox oder einem nicht editierbaren Feld angezeigt wird.
Weiss jemand, wie ich den eingetragenen Usernamen in meine Frame klasse übernehmen kann???

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.
danke schonma


----------



## André Uhres (20. Mai 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=192212#192212


----------



## Timmah (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich nehme mal an, dass du einen Dialog hast, wo du User, Pass und DB-Name eingibst?

Dann speicher dir doch einfach den Wert aus dem Textfeld in einer Variable, und setze dann entsprechend den Inhalt des nichteditierbaren Feldes;  wo ist denn da das Problem? Evtl. habe ich dich auch nur nicht verstanden?


----------

